# BMW 1M (1 Series M Coupe) - official teaser **UPDATED P2**



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*Interview with Dr. Kay Segler of BMW M Division - July 9, 2010*

*What might such a model be like?*
This model will be based on the BMW 1 Series Coupé and also be focused on the essentials - the fascination of driving. And it will reflect a love of detail, too.

*Will the model be called BMW M1?*
We have discussed this point too. BMW M1 is a name with powerful historical associations. So we have decided to follow our second nomenclature method. In the tradition of the BMW Z4 Roadster and of the current models BMW X5 M and X6 M we will put our brand identifier at the end of the name, so our new model will be called the BMW 1 Series M Coupé.

*When can we expect to receive further information?*
We will be publishing more detailed information before Christmas. And we may release the odd detail beforehand. Wait and see!

*Where will the information be provided?*
You can register here on the M Power World homepage. In this way you can be sure not to miss any information on the BMW 1 Series M Coupé.

*From when will the BMW 1 Series M Coupé be supplied?*
You can expect the first vehicles to be with customers in the first half of 2011.

*What else is in store in the near future?*
There is a lot more for BMW M fans to look forward to in the second half of 2011 as well. We will be presenting the next generation of the BMW M5 with V8 turbo engine. But let's talk about the details another time.

//

Will it be enough to take on the TTRS? I have a sneaking suspicion this is going to be a belter! 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*Pictures courtesy of http://www.1addicts.com*


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

That car is going to be a monster. An M engine in such a light small car will be phenomenal.

Hope they put some decent styling on it though i.e. make it distinguishing from a normal M sport. The camouflage on it is pretty worthless though - given it looks the same as a current 1 series coupe!

Went in an old M3 on Wednesday and god I miss that roaring rasping sounding engine from my Z4M.

I'll not be getting one, as I get my new motor in September, but I'm going to put my name down as interested!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just no.

The front half of the car looks fine, but everything from the B pillar backwards looks like a dog's breakfast.

Doesn't matter how quick it is, or how well-sorted the chassis is, it is just a fugly car.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have to agree with you on that Tim.

I actually quite like the 3-doors, but I'm still not convinced on the Coupe.

Having said that, I didn't like the 5-series for at least a couple of years after it came out.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

If the ride and handling are inversely proportional to the lines and look then it will be an awesome driving machine.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jdn said:


> If the ride and handling are inversely proportional to the lines and look then it will be an awesome driving machine.


^This.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> An M engine in such a light small car will be phenomenal.


Agree. I do wonder though if BMW will do the 'Porsche Cayman' type approach, by limiting the possible power output in the 1er so that it doesn't take too many sales from it's bigger brother?



senwar said:


> The camouflage on it is pretty worthless though - given it looks the same as a current 1 series coupe!


I've compared the camo pictures to pictures of my car and I can't decide if it's got wider arches or not. From some angles it looks different, but from others it looks identical to the arches on mine. The larger wheels could be making it an optical illusion.

Anyway, according to some of the interior pictures (and other pictures) appearing on the web yesterday and today, this specific car has M3 seats, M3 steering wheel and different gauges. Fuel cutoff appears to be at 7,000 rpm. Contrary to some reports, there is also a proper LSD.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Contrary to some reports, there is also some proper LSD.


I think you'd need some to cope with the looks. :lol:


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

This is a missed opportunity. They should have put a lightweight, high revving 2 litre engine in there - make it a modern day homage to an E30 M3.

I'm sure it will drive nice enough, but the 1 series looks odd and some CSL wheels and a lower ride height don't really cure this. Personally I would far rather have a year old E90 M3 than one of these.

Have BMW stopped making the 135i? Its no longer on their website. Call me cynical, but I fear the 1 series M Coupe will be more like a tweaked 135i rather than a proper M car.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

PhilJ said:


> Have BMW stopped making the 135i? Its no longer on their website.


I can still see it on their website. Try http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/pricesandspe ... peKey=ZE40 as a starting point.


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

clived said:


> PhilJ said:
> 
> 
> > Have BMW stopped making the 135i? Its no longer on their website.
> ...


I stand corrected!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

So apparently the insider at BMW that posts on 1addicts (he posted the pics and video before they become official) has said the 1M will not have a BHP figure of 360bhp or more because the power to weight ratio would then be the same as the M3. Figures being banded around are now suggesting 340bhp max.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The first unofficial video doing the rounds. Some good up close footage and also in-car in English:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

http://community.evo.co.uk/users/Monkey ... the-new-M1

Quite like but suspect it'll weigh too much to compare with Cayman S


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Teaser unveiling today. Full unveiling coming soon!






8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I do think I'm gonna love this. Can't wait to see it

Going to miss my 1er when it goes this week.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> I do think I'm gonna love this.


Me too. I've only ever stupidly bought one car completely with my heart (the TVR), but this is promising to be so much that it's taking everything in me not to go to my local dealer and put a deposit down right now! I just have to keep repeating to myself "60mpg+, 60mpg+" and then sanity kicks in! :lol:

With the fuss BMW are making over this reveal, I can't help but think BMW are going to give us something very special, something that will give the TTRS a proper run for its money... and win hands down!

My fave image of it so far, loving the stance! 8)


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Its a munter like all 1 series sorry all BMWs


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > I do think I'm gonna love this.
> ...


Sweet.

Gorgeous wheels - feeling the same way re: deposit! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BMW don't really do "special".


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Full reveal in 4 months time ie january. Will have 350hp.

The real succesor to the m3s of the past. Wil be a nice car, more fun to drive than TTRS, but TTRS will still be the quicker point to point car.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Me too. I've only ever stupidly bought one car completely with my heart (the TVR), but this is promising to be so much that it's taking everything in me not to go to my local dealer and put a deposit down right now! I just have to keep repeating to myself "60mpg+, 60mpg+" and then sanity kicks in! :lol:


Do it Kev i have a Diesel Mundano for my daily hack, after the 65,000 miles in the 18mpg Subaru, i miss the driving experience of a well sorted petrol car, you'll probably find the 'M1' does 30mpg when being sensible as well


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

3 pieces of info confirmed by BMW...

- Limited Production Run of 2,700 units worldwide, with the US to get the largest allocation.

- Three colors only: Alpine White, Jet Black and Valencia Orange Metallic (as per the 'tease' car)

- Manual transmission only


----------

